# Xtend and climb ladder. My newest purchase



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

I have been eying these up for a while but just thought they're too expensive. I have a full sized van with ladder racks. The regular two fly ladders are more economical and easy for me to transport. I'm going to be cutting an access panel above a suspended ceiling up to an unmanned clock tower. I'll be leaving the ladder there so the maintenance man can get up there. It's a 250 lb rating. Strength is not a concern. Does anyone have one and if so any tips or tricks to offer? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

They may be ok but I have never used one of them. Any of those kind of ladders just look like finger pincher and are heavy.Would save some space.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

I bought it bc to use a 10' step will take up too much room at the top of the access to the rest if the clock tower. Atleast this ladder is much thinner at the top allowing me to contort my body to get into my work space. This is tight quarters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

jr.sr. painting said:


> View attachment 103509
> 
> 
> I have been eying these up for a while but just thought they're too expensive. I have a full sized van with ladder racks. The regular two fly ladders are more economical and easy for me to transport. I'm going to be cutting an access panel above a suspended ceiling up to an unmanned clock tower. I'll be leaving the ladder there so the maintenance man can get up there. It's a 250 lb rating. Strength is not a concern. Does anyone have one and if so any tips or tricks to offer? Thanks
> ...


They're kinda nice in tight spots but 2vthings that I dont like are 
1. Not a huge fan of the way the trend feels. I could get over that IF

2. It's not adjustable once extended. Mine wasn't anyway....maybe they've improved on it I the last few years? I dunno. But if you start high and need to drop it a couple feet while working your way out of an area, You cant. Gotta completely bring it down then back up to the new height. Totally stupid. And a royal pita.

For that reason, I prefer just having a 16. I can easily split it in 2 then reassemble if needed and I found that there really wasn't much I used the telescopic ladder for other than a bathroom skylight now and then....even then, meh


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hammerhead (Feb 18, 2014)

its a finger smasher and when the mechanisms get dirt in them they dont work for crap.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> They're kinda nice in tight spots but 2vthings that I dont like are
> 1. Not a huge fan of the way the trend feels. I could get over that IF
> 
> 2. It's not adjustable once extended. Mine wasn't anyway....maybe they've improved on it I the last few years? I dunno. But if you start high and need to drop it a couple feet while working your way out of an area, You cant. Gotta completely bring it down then back up to the new height. Totally stupid. And a royal pita.
> ...


I'm with ya, having a 16 is the way to go. I don't put that one up on the rack it says in the van for easy access. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I like the Xtend ladder for small things, stairways, etc. It is not an all day or every day ladder.

I have always raised it top rung first, so it is adjustable without lower all the way. If you do lower rung first, then you would need to lower it to raise it higher. I think I raise it backwards from the instructions, but I always have. Unused rungs are at the bottom. It can make the first step a little more work.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Used mine the other day to cut a hole through and old flat roof from inside where we couldn't get any other ladder in the space. There was a newer ceiling grid and tiles that we had to take apart. The old flat roof was 4" gypsum with paper siting on steel beams and had a layer of epdm on top. That was some heavy stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Never owned one but can see where they could have their uses. Was on a job once where a home inspector was doing a report and he had one to use in closets where attic access hatches were located. Made great sense to me.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I bought a basically brand new Extend & climb 12 footer from Kijiji for $50. Those go for about $350. I use it mainly for painting stairwells along with my Pivit ladder tool. Great combo.

It's so compact and easy to move around compared to my extension ladders or 8'-11' three-way ladder. I think it's a must have ladder for painting contractors. It's great for tight spaces where an extension ladder is not easily positioned without damaging the surroundings.


----------

